# Nutty Tribute To Gary Simmons aka...Scarbelly



## sqwib (Nov 27, 2012)

Back in December of last year I got a friendly email from Gary.

He wanted to send me some of his Smoked Chipotle nuts for sampling.

I was truly honored, after all, I only new Gary from this forum and I thought wow, this is such a nice guy.

I was very excited about posting these on SMF for Gary to see since they were inspired by him and  especially after he pointed them out in one of my earlier posts, the AMNPS review. 

I was deeply saddened by his passing as many of us were.

So I am honoring Gary the only way I know how, with words.

So this post is dedicated to Gary a great human being who has touched so many in so many ways and whom I would have been humbled and honored to have met in person.

*October 8th, 2012*
*Smoked Nuts *​






First I started of by getting my nuts sweaty.







 

I am starting off with cashews.









After the nuts are tossed around and start sweating, I add the rub, this is Chipotle Powder and a few pinches of coarse salt, sea salt is preferred.


















Next up is the Peanuts, same method as above.





















Side by side ready to be cold smoked, these would be ok hot smoked as well but I preferred the cold smoke. These will be smoked using maple in the AMNPS








This is after they have been cold smoked several hours.






 







The second batch of nuts were done the same way as above but using my Pork Rub.


Ingredients

1/3 cup coarse salt (kosher or sea) 
1-1/2 cup (packed) Brown Sugar
1-1/4 cup paprika 
1 Tbsp freshly coarse ground black pepper 
2 Tbsp garlic powder 
¼ cup dried onion flakes 
¼ cup onion powder
1 tsp cayenne pepper 
2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp coriander
1 Tbsp rosemary






 






 

 
Ooops, Too much rub!
 







The nuts are vacuum sealed with some air in the bag.







Samples were given to my neighbor for testing and he preferred the Sweet (Rub)
I want them to sit a few weeks before I test them out.

I finally got to test these out with a friend and a few beers.. Awesome!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 27, 2012)

...........    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





       ........


----------

